# Environmental Police



## Careerchanger77

Can someone explain to me the extent of the jurisdiction of the Environmental Police? By statute they have generalized police powers, subject to the rules promulgated by the Executive Office of Environmental Affairs. 

I ask because I see them pulling people over for traffic violations on the state highways in my town. 

Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## REILEYDOG

They have state-wide jurisdiction. Yes, you have to pay your ticket.


----------



## Careerchanger77

Thanks a lot. I thought only MSP and T had such broad jurisdiction.


No ticket here, also, simply intellectual curiosity. I pay my tickets, fair and square.


----------



## celticsfan

They can fly, have super speed and have heat vison.

Oh wait, you said jurisdiction. What's our snappy comeback for jurisdiction again?


----------



## Nighttrain

Some have federal credentials and can enforce certain maritime and fishing laws out to 200 miles off the coast of Mass.


----------



## Harley387

celticsfan said:


> They can fly, have super speed and have heat vison.


You forgot to add that they are omnipresent.


----------



## TRPDiesel

I wonder how well received the excuse that masscops.com said that they couldn't stop me and give me a ticket would be at the Mag Appeal


----------



## Boats

> By statute they have generalized police powers


Does this mean my uniform should look like this?


----------



## firefighter39

But can they carry their firearms in Worcester Court yet??


----------



## KozmoKramer




----------



## BrickCop

firefighter39 said:


> But can they carry their firearms in Worcester Court yet??


I know firefighters can't.


----------



## csauce777

Boats said:


> Does this mean my uniform should look like this?


You mean it doesnt?


----------



## MVS

In a nutshell, EPO's have MORE jurisdiction than any other agency in Mass. They have full police powers in the commonwealth and there are several laws that can ONLY be enforced by EPO's...

Most if not all love the gig as there is little if any turnover. The average age of the EPO's is like 45. I think the youngest is 34.


----------



## Goose

celticsfan said:


> They can fly, have super speed and have heat vison.
> 
> Oh wait, you said jurisdiction. What's our snappy comeback for jurisdiction again?


We forgot to talk about hats! Was the EPO wearing his cover when he was writing the ticket? If so, good to go!


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> We forgot to talk about hats! Was the EPO wearing his cover when he was writing the ticket? If so, good to go!


This is a cover;









I really doubt the MEP wears that while writing any form of a ticket.


----------



## Goose

That's a lid.

;-)


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> That's a lid.
> 
> ;-)


No, it's actually a pot cover.

The things you sometimes wear on your head are called *HATS*.


----------



## Nightstalker

I dont think I've ever seen an EPO traffic stop except when they are dealing with the kids 4-wheeling near the sand pits. I've encounted them several times while ATV riding. Each time they were fair and respectable.


----------



## Tuna

firefighter39 said:


> But can they carry their firearms in Worcester Court yet??


At least we are not snapping a carrot in front of children. (see thread about salem firefighter harrassing neighbors) Hey Hosepuller39 the only reason your here is employment envy


----------



## 263FPD

firefighter39 said:


> But can they carry their firearms in Worcester Court yet??


They are still not allowed to carry in to Framingham District court, A rule that I find completely Assinine. They are Police just like me, yet their making them disarm when they come in. Years ago, Cambridge Superior was making all cops tke off their guns. Something to do with a jackass judge that presided there. At least that is now a dead issue because that judge is no longer there.


----------



## 263FPD

Tuna said:


> At least we are not *snapping* *a* *carrot* in front of children. (see thread about salem firefighter harrassing neighbors) Hey *Hosepuller39 *the only reason your here is employment envy


I get along well with the fire guys in my town. Why would someone choose a handle like *Hosepuller* is beyond me.

Oh never mind. I see that Tuna had adjusted Firefigter39's screen name. OOOOOOPPPPPPPSSSSSSS


----------



## OfficerObie59

*Environmental Police Officers​*Number: 102
Apptmt Authority: G.L. c. 21A, § 10A
Full service law enforcement and civil motor vehicle infractions,
as well as laws and regulations relating to natural resources,​recreation and environmental protection.


----------



## OldCop

OfficerObie59 said:


> *Environmental Police Officers​*
> Number: 102
> Apptmt Authority: G.L. c. 21A, § 10A
> Full service law enforcement and civil motor vehicle infractions,
> as well as laws and regulations relating to natural resources,​
> recreation and environmental protection.


*UPDATE*
NUMBER: 88
PENDING (almost) IMMEDIATE RETIREMENT: 7-16 (7 confirmed, 9 putting in papers shortly)
AVERAGE AGE OF REMAINING OFFICERS: 50+
ANTICIPATED END-STRENGTH OF AGENCY IN 6 MOS: 70+/- <50%
NEXT HIRING: After the apocalypse when hell freezes over 
COMMENTS: There are now fewer EPO's in the state than NRO's in 1985 when Marine and Rec was merged with Natural Resources to address the large increase in off-road vehicles, boats and boating accidents, and other issues relating to protection of natural resources, regulation of commercial fisheries and other interests, and public safety of recreational users.
ADVICE: Coming to a city or town near you - ORV accidents, boating accidents, and large problem animals - with no one to respond!


----------



## OfficerObie59

OfficerObie59 said:


> *Environmental Police Officers​*
> Number: 102
> Apptmt Authority: G.L. c. 21A, § 10A
> Full service law enforcement and civil motor vehicle infractions,
> as well as laws and regulations relating to natural resources, recreation and environmental protection.​


For the record, that info came from here:
http://www.ledimensions.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=121&Itemid=9

...which was discussed in this thread:
http://www.masscops.com/forums/academy-information/42133-scheft-proposal-massachusetts-training.html


----------



## rg1283

No one mentioned this. As far as I know. Environmental Police Officers do not work in "shifts". 

Officer Ed will cover X amount number of towns. If he or she is on then those towns have coverage. If for some reason an emergency call comes in Dispatch (which is located centrally in Boston) will have to page that officer out or send an officer from another area.

So by losing 16 people. 16 areas will not have coverage. This would decimate the Environmental Police's enforcement capabilities.

Correct me if I am wrong. Which I probably am.


----------



## CG1

I am sure the sherrifs departments will come up with an environmental unit now


----------



## niteowl1970

mikemac64 said:


> A disturbing but very real trend. Another way to reduce costs at the state level and moving the delivery of those services onto the cities and towns.


 We need EP in the western part of the commonwealth, It's like wild kingdom out here in Hampshire County...



















This happens 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Tuna

rg1283 said:


> No one mentioned this. As far as I know. Environmental Police Officers do not work in "shifts".
> 
> Officer Ed will cover X amount number of towns. If he or she is on then those towns have coverage. If for some reason an emergency call comes in Dispatch (which is located centrally in Boston) will have to page that officer out or send an officer from another area.
> 
> So by losing 16 people. 16 areas will not have coverage. This would decimate the Environmental Police's enforcement capabilities.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong. Which I probably am.


 No,your pretty much on target. We do an 8 1/2 hour shift and then hope we don't get a call out because OT pay has all but vanished. Right now I am assigned 11 cities and towns running from Pepperell to Dracut. I have recently been loaned out to the "6" region which consists 50 plus towns from Middlesex and Essex counties. "6" region usually has 8 officers but is down to 3. Personally I think we are being whittled down to a manageable size for a merger or maybe elimination. Who knows maybe I'm wrong.

On a side note the "Guns in court" issue hasn't changed much and alot of warnings are being written as opposed to Non Crims or Criminal Complaints.

And another side note. Welcome back "Old Cop", how was the vacation? You were soarly missed in the field.


----------



## Boats

> No,your pretty much on target. We do an 8 1/2 hour shift and then hope we don't get a call out because OT pay has all but vanished. Right now I am assigned 11 cities and towns running from Pepperell to Dracut. I have recently been loaned out to the "6" region which consists 50 plus towns from Middlesex and Essex counties. "6" region usually has 8 officers but is down to 3. Personally I think we are being whittled down to a manageable size for a merger or maybe elimination. Who knows maybe I'm wrong.


Yup


> And another side note. Welcome back "Old Cop", how was the vacation? You were soREly missed in the field.


Double Yup.
Boats


----------



## LGriffin

Careerchanger77 said:


> Can someone explain to me the extent of the jurisdiction of the Environmental Police? By statute they have generalized police powers, subject to the rules promulgated by the Executive Office of Environmental Affairs.
> I ask because I see them pulling people over for traffic violations on the state highways in my town.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all.


Apparently, they are the most powerful LE agency (learned that at in service...) I guess when you are omniscient enough to know where a fox shits and what it looks like, you get that rare honor.
Either way, in this economy, i'll bet they will ultimately be merged.[-X


----------



## Boats

> I guess when you are omniscient enough to know where a fox shits and what it looks like, you get that rare honor.


I have read this about fifteen times now. You would think with all that has gone on with MC in last few weeks, most of it swirling around you. That at least out of respect to the multiple requests of Gil to play nice. You might actually try and make a post that is not condescending and insulting.

We get the "rare honor" by doing the following:

1. Enforcing all State Fish and Game regulations (Hunting,Trapping. FW fishing)
2. Enforcing all Federal Fish and Game regulations (We are cross deputized by Federal Fish and Wildlife)
2. Enforcing all State Marine Fisheries regulations (Commercial and Recreational)
3. Enforcing all Federal Marine Fisheries Regulations ( We are cross deputized by NMFS)
4. Enforce and administer all State Boating laws.
5. Issue all the Mass. Boat registrations.
6. Investigate all Boat thefts.
7. Investigate and reconstruct all boat accidents.
8. Enforce and administer all the Rec./Snow vehicle law.
9. Investigate and reconstruct all ATV accidents.
10. Law enforcement for DCR parks (The old DEM).
11. Conduct Inland Search and Rescue for lost or fugitive persons.
12. Conduct Marine Search and Rescue.
13. Investigate and prosecute hazardous waste cases, illegal dumping, etc...
14. Investigate and prosecute Wetland violations.
15. Enforce all Massachusetts general laws ( Ch.90 etc.)
16. Conduct both marine and inland homeland security patrols ( power grids, gas lines, reservoirs, LNG tanker security, power plant security)
17. Exotic and endangered species enforcement.
18. Instruct Boating Safety Courses.
19. Instruct Hunter Safety Courses.
20. And recently the Long Horn Beetle reg's for Worcester

We perform these services for the entire Commonwealth with less than 75 Officers in the field. Some of these we do in conjunction with MSP, such as the inland searches, b/c they can produce 30 boots and breeches and a helicopter in 15 minutes and we are lucky to get two sets of matterhorns and a quad in 45.
So yes I might recognize when a fox has dropped a duece (no offense Duece) but I also do everything you used to and hubby still does but I tend to do it in areas that you don't even know exist and a CV has no chance of getting too.

Boats


----------



## csauce777

Boats said:


> I have read this about fifteen times now. You would think with all that has gone on with MC in last few weeks, most of it swirling around you. That at least out of respect to the multiple requests of Gil to play nice. You might actually try and make a post that is not condescending and insulting.
> 
> We get the "rare honor" by doing the following:
> 
> 1. Enforcing all State Fish and Game regulations (Hunting,Trapping. FW fishing)
> 2. Enforcing all Federal Fish and Game regulations (We are cross deputized by Federal Fish and Wildlife)
> 2. Enforcing all State Marine Fisheries regulations (Commercial and Recreational)
> 3. Enforcing all Federal Marine Fisheries Regulations ( We are cross deputized by NMFS)
> 4. Enforce and administer all State Boating laws.
> 5. Issue all the Mass. Boat registrations.
> 6. Investigate all Boat thefts.
> 7. Investigate and reconstruct all boat accidents.
> 8. Enforce and administer all the Rec./Snow vehicle law.
> 9. Investigate and reconstruct all ATV accidents.
> 10. Law enforcement for DCR parks (The old DEM).
> 11. Conduct Inland Search and Rescue for lost or fugitive persons.
> 12. Conduct Marine Search and Rescue.
> 13. Investigate and prosecute hazardous waste cases, illegal dumping, etc...
> 14. Investigate and prosecute Wetland violations.
> 15. Enforce all Massachusetts general laws ( Ch.90 etc.)
> 16. Conduct both marine and inland homeland security patrols ( power grids, gas lines, reservoirs, LNG tanker security, power plant security)
> 17. Exotic and endangered species enforcement.
> 18. Instruct Boating Safety Courses.
> 19. Instruct Hunter Safety Courses.
> 20. And recently the Long Horn Beetle reg's for Worcester
> 
> We perform these services for the entire Commonwealth with less than 75 Officers in the field. Some of these we do in conjunction with MSP, such as the inland searches, b/c they can produce 30 boots and breeches and a helicopter in 15 minutes and we are lucky to get two sets of matterhorns and a quad in 45.
> So yes I might recognize when a fox has dropped a duece (no offense Duece) but I also do everything you used to and hubby still does but I tend to do it in areas that you don't even know exist and a CV has no chance of getting too.
> 
> Boats


And he's good at it too.


----------



## OldCop

Good to be back "Tuna" and "Boats" "Dat whole place dun gone crazy - just turn somethin' on, you'll see..."
REMEMBER: Rats leaving a sinking ship have acutely honed survival instincts!


----------



## Tuna

LGriffin said:


> I guess when you are omniscient enough to know where a fox shits.


 Fox, Moose, Bear, they all shit in the woods. Whales and fish shit in the sea. Some *PEOPLE* shit at Masscops.


----------



## Boats

*Environmental Police and Foxes*

I have done some research and have confirmed that the knowledge of a fox's bowel movements is indeed a running joke perpetuated and approved by EPO's who work west of the Ct River. Being an EPO who works east of the CT river where radios work, toothbrushes are used frequently, and we do not have a hunting season for bear, I was unaware of this reference. Trout Trooper, Clam Cop, Park Ranger, No fun police, A$$hole, dickhead, f%&cking jerk (have that one on video) and NMFS's mercenarial thugs were the extent of alternate names for me and my agency supplied by the constituents of Massachusetts. I hereby remove my objection to LGriffin's post concerning an EPO's knowledge of a Fox's bowel movements.

Boats


----------



## Trifecta

*Re: Environmental Police and Foxes*

Well put Boats.


----------



## OfficerObie59

*Re: Environmental Police and Foxes*



Boats said:


> Being an EPO who works east of the CT river *where radios work, toothbrushes are used frequently, and we do not have a hunting season for bear*, I was unaware of this reference.


 LOL


----------



## Tuna

Hey, wasn't this thread killed? Wasn't sure why and not sure why CPR was done on it? Any info Admins / New Mods????


(We reopened it Tunes, closed in error. ~Koz)


----------



## Tuna

*Re: Environmental Police and Foxes*



Boats said:


> I have done some research and have confirmed that the knowledge of a fox's bowel movements is indeed a running joke perpetuated and approved by EPO's who work west of the Ct River. Being an EPO who works east of the CT river where radios work, toothbrushes are used frequently, and we do not have a hunting season for bear, I was unaware of this reference. Trout Trooper, Clam Cop, Park Ranger, No fun police, A$$hole, dickhead, f%&cking jerk (have that one on video) and NMFS's mercenarial thugs were the extent of alternate names for me and my agency supplied by the constituents of Massachusetts. I hereby remove my objection to LGriffin's post concerning an EPO's knowledge of a Fox's bowel movements.
> 
> Boats


 You forgot "Mud Marshall, Green Police, Dream Police, Water Nazi, Enviro Fuzz, Boat Boys, Park Police, Park Pricks" and on and on.


----------



## Trifecta

The Green Meanies. Sorry couldn't resist. Up most respect. Top notch group of guys.

Hey Boats, the weather is getting cold. Stay out of the Pine River


----------



## OfficerObie59

mtc said:


> I call you EPO's the "Fish Police" but it's with all love and appreciation!


About a year ago I had a call with one of your guys with some out of town idiot who decided going off-roading in a state forest with a 87 Firebird was a good idea. I joked a little bit about the K series citation he issued the guy. "Wow, only a $25 surcharge if I get caught speeding by you..."

In all seriousness though, I'm all set walking into the wilderness trying to track down illegal activity with people that I absolutely know are armed to the teeth.


----------



## dcs2244

I say merge those guys into the MSP already...the 'Glorified Meter Maids' have already been merged with the 'Sqirrel Chasers,' 'License Venders,' and the 'State House Doormen'...isn't it only logical that the 'Possum Diddlers' would join the group?


----------



## fra444

I have talked with a few of you guys, working in SE Mass, and every time you guys were a great help!! Thrilled someone who has a clue about that crap os around! I get domestic violance law, motor vehicle, violent crimes, and all the other crap we deal with. That stuff in the water and woods.........F!! THAT!!!!

Obes!! +1!!!


----------



## Trifecta

ya worked numerous times with them in my town. Every single interaction has been great. Had a MV stop at gun point and my back up was 10 minutes out. They showed up 2 minutes after my assistance call. Everything worked out but it was nice to see the truck


----------



## Piper

When I first got the MEP I went w/ my Sgt (also my FTO then) to serve a citation to a kid from Dedham who had been trapping illegally in the Dover/Sherborn area. He'd been ducking (poor choice of word?) me for a few weeks so I was kind of surprised that his parents happily let me into the house as they called him to the door. He sort of freaked out on his parents when he saw me in the living room to which his folks apologized stating they thought I was the Army Recruiter.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Piper said:


> He sort of freaked out on his parents when he saw me in the living room to which his folks apologized stating *they thought I was the Army Recruiter.*


LOL...thats awesome...


----------



## Tuna

dcs2244 said:


> 'Possum Diddlers'


HEY Watch it Bub


----------



## MVS

Careerchanger77 said:


> Can someone explain to me the extent of the jurisdiction of the Environmental Police? By statute they have generalized police powers, subject to the rules promulgated by the Executive Office of Environmental Affairs.
> 
> I ask because I see them pulling people over for traffic violations on the state highways in my town.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all.


They have more jurisdiction than any other Police Agency in the state. And it's all statutory. They can enforce any law that locals or MSP can. They can also enforce many laws that MSP and locals can't. Whether you realize it or not, they are the most powerful agency in Mass, police power-wise.

One thing I've learned, these guys (EPO's) are top notch and should not be F'd with. They've backed me on all types off calls. Many people don't quite realize, but they ARE TRUE COPS all the way. Their general mission may be different, but again they have FULL POLICE POWERS EVERYWHERE and are Police Officers.

Keep up the good work EPO's! And remember, some guys might call you chipmunk PD or something of that nature, but 99% of us are just busting your chops and are glad to have you guys around.


----------



## OfficerNimtz9

As far as I know they cannot carry there firearms into a court house, not sure why when they have more power, but they can carry in airports. Was with a EPO picking up a friend from the military coming home from IraQ and the EPO walked in with his gun a Logan Air Port and they let him walk right in.


----------



## Boats

And there it goes.....

Boats


----------



## Tuna

That court restriction isn't gonna last much longer and it's a few courts in western and central Ma. Not all courts


----------



## Boats

> As far as I know they cannot carry there firearms into a court house, not sure why when they have more power, but they can carry in airports. Was with a EPO picking up a friend from the military coming home from IraQ and the EPO walked in with his gun a Logan Air Port and they let him walk right in.


Its all about the pyramid. Wether its a food chain, society, or a website hierarchy. Without those destined to be on the bottom row, who would we out run to escape the lion, outsmart to apprehend, and have to entertain us on Mass Cops.

Boats


----------



## fra444

RPD931 said:


> And remember, some guys might call you chipmunk PD.


 LMFAO!!!! I just had a mental picture of Tuna and Boats, along wiht a couple of EPO's from my area doing one of the Alvin and the Chipmunks tunes!!!


----------



## csauce777

dcs2244 said:


> 'Possum Diddlers'


:L:


----------



## USMCTrooper

RPD931 said:


> They have more jurisdiction than any other Police Agency in the state. And it's all statutory. They can enforce any law that locals or MSP can. They can also enforce many laws that MSP and locals can't. Whether you realize it or not, they are the most powerful agency in Mass, police power-wise.


Actually, this is not correct. According to an EPO LT himself, the MSP has just a tad more authority than they do. A very select few laws specifically convey arrest authority to "any city or town police officer or state police officer" (not directly mentioned: deputy sheriff or EPO). There is also specific State Police authority in Ch 22C. The MSP has the statutory authority to issue a license or conduct a driving test (not that anyone else would care to do that!); and they have the authority to arrest for _any_ misdemeanor committed in their presence upon _any_ property, owned wholly or in part by the Commonwealth _OR_ upon _any_ street adjacent to such property (just think about that for a moment-that's huge!)


----------



## Trifecta

USMCTrooper said:


> Actually, this is not correct. According to an EPO LT himself, the MSP has just a tad more authority than they do. A very select few laws specifically convey arrest authority to "any city or town police officer or state police officer" (not directly mentioned: deputy sheriff or EPO). There is also specific State Police authority in Ch 22C. The MSP has the statutory authority to issue a license or conduct a driving test (not that anyone else would care to do that!); and they have the authority to arrest for _any_ misdemeanor committed in their presence upon _any_ property, owned wholly or in part by the Commonwealth _OR_ upon _any_ street adjacent to such property (just think about that for a moment-that's huge!)


Holy smokes thats a new one to me. Any misdemeanor????????????? Me Likey


----------



## USMCTrooper

Section 12. Any uniformed member of the state police may, upon view of any misdemeanor committed in his presence while on duty, arrest the person committing such misdemeanor, where such misdemeanor was committed in any building or grounds owned or occupied, wholly or in part by the commonwealth, or on streets adjacent to any such building, and shall enforce all traffic rules, regulations and ordinances on streets adjacent to buildings owned or occupied, wholly or in part, by the commonwealth.


----------



## Tuna

fra444 said:


> LMFAO!!!! I just had a mental picture of Tuna and Boats, along wiht a couple of EPO's from my area doing one of the Alvin and the Chipmunks tunes!!!


Not only can we sing but you should see the mean soft shoe we do as an oncore.
B::BNANA::baby01::baby13:


----------



## MVS

> *where such misdemeanor was committed in any building or grounds owned or occupied, wholly or in part by the commonwealth*, or on streets adjacent to any such building, and shall enforce all traffic rules, regulations and ordinances on streets adjacent to buildings owned or occupied, wholly or in part, by the commonwealth.


Sounds like statewide Campus Police.


----------



## OldCop

mikemac64 said:


> A disturbing but very real trend. Another way to reduce costs at the state level and moving the delivery of those services onto the cities and towns.


Nah - that would require a PLAN. Planning, anticipating, and pro-actively managing personnel and resources is verboten and actively discouraged. If we were to do that, we might send the "wrong message" from the Patrick-Murray Administration. It is much more improtant that we announce Farmers' markets and "Blueberry Month" than enforcement campaigns or regulatory changes, so as not to offend the granola crowd.

If SPAM had any foresight, they'd wrap their arms around whatever people are left and scoff up the money, missions and positions and whatever institutional knowledge and skills are left before it's too late. Out west, the papers are already calling for the MSP to start doing boating enforcement on the CT River - it's only a matter of time before somebody looks at MSP @ 1800+ troopers vs MEP at 60-70 people and decides that MSP is now doing EPO work -probably will need SOMEONE who actually knows the job inside and out to get things moving, otherwise it'll take them at least 5 years to figure it out and do anything remotely effective. No insult intended, it takes an EPO about 5 years to get fully trained and learn all of the details of the job. All of the negative stuff about the last merger aside, from a practical standpoint, the only logical move at this point short of infusing the MEP with an additional 6 mil dollars is to make them a specialty unit of the MSP along the lines of the Commercial Vehicle Enforcement Unit.


----------



## OfficerObie59

USMCTrooper said:


> A very select few laws specifically convey arrest authority to "any city or town police officer or state police officer" (not directly mentioned: deputy sheriff or EPO).


 Are not EPO's "state police officers"? It would seem to me, if they meant such a law to apply to Troopers only they would use statutory language such as "member of the department of the State Police as defined in Ch. 22C" or "State Police Trooper" as the legislature has used in other statutes.

Not saying you're incorrect--the legislature is nowhere above using 30 differnet definations to describe a grain of sand--but I just wonder if the distinction has ever been tested.


----------



## Tuna

OldCop said:


> Nah - that would require a PLAN. Planning, anticipating, and pro-actively managing personnel and resources is verboten and actively discouraged. If we were to do that, we might send the "wrong message" from the Patrick-Murray Administration. It is much more improtant that we announce Farmers' markets and "Blueberry Month" than enforcement campaigns or regulatory changes, so as not to offend the granola crowd.
> 
> If SPAM had any foresight, they'd wrap their arms around whatever people are left and scoff up the money, missions and positions and whatever institutional knowledge and skills are left before it's too late. Out west, the papers are already calling for the MSP to start doing boating enforcement on the CT River - it's only a matter of time before somebody looks at MSP @ 1800+ troopers vs MEP at 60-70 people and decides that MSP is now doing EPO work -probably will need SOMEONE who actually knows the job inside and out to get things moving, otherwise it'll take them at least 5 years to figure it out and do anything remotely effective. No insult intended, it takes an EPO about 5 years to get fully trained and learn all of the details of the job. All of the negative stuff about the last merger aside, from a practical standpoint, the only logical move at this point short of infusing the MEP with an additional 6 mil dollars is to make them a specialty unit of the MSP along the lines of the Commercial Vehicle Enforcement Unit.


Why would the Pols do anything intellegent? That just makes too much sense.


----------



## USMCTrooper

OfficerObie59 said:


> Are not EPO's "state police officers"? It would seem to me, if they meant such a law to apply to Troopers only they would use statutory language such as "member of the department of the State Police as defined in Ch. 22C" or "State Police Trooper" as the legislature has used in other statutes.
> 
> Not saying you're incorrect--the legislature is nowhere above using 30 differnet definations to describe a grain of sand--but I just wonder if the distinction has ever been tested.


They are not State Police Officers. Here is why:

CHAPTER 22C. THE DEPARTMENT OF STATE POLICE

Chapter 22C: Section 1. Definitions

Section 1. As used in this chapter, the following words shall, unless the context requires otherwise, have the following meanings:- 
"Colonel", the colonel of state police, the head of the department of state police. 
"Department", the department of state police. 
"Commissioned officer", a member of the state police holding a title of the rank of lieutenant, detective lieutenant, captain or detective captain. 
"Noncommissioned officer", a member of the state police holding a title of sergeant. 
"Staff officer", a member of the state police holding a title of the rank of major, lieutenant colonel or colonel. 
"Uniformed member", *member of the state police who has been appointed under the provisions of section ten. 
*

A specific definition found in Chapter 90B:

"Law enforcement officer", the director, deputy directors of enforcement, chiefs of enforcement, deputy chiefs of enforcement, *environmental police officers and deputy environmental police officers of the division of law enforcement,* department of fisheries, wildlife and environmental law enforcement, registrar or his authorized agents, police officers, fish and game wardens, *members of the state police and city and town police officers *or employees of the commonwealth having police powers on public lands.


----------

